# Dual ATI card doesn't work



## rhaamo (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to get a configuration with dual ATI cards, an ATI RADEON HD 3650 and an ATI RADEON 7000:


```
vgapci0@pci0:1:8:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x0020174b chip=0x51591002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'RV100 Radeon 7000 / Radeon VE'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0xe410174b chip=0x95981002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

If I set driver "radeonhd" for the two cards X starts, but can't get any monitor working on the RADEON 7000.

If I set driver "radeonhd" and driver "radeon" (for the 7000 one) i get only a blinking cursor on the screen...

My xorg.conf (i dont use HAL):

http://banane.rhaamo.li/problem_ati/xorg.conf

With this, i've one monitor on the RADEON HD card and two on the RADEON 7000, the xrandr output is:

http://banane.rhaamo.li/problem_ati/xrandr

And the Xorg.0.log:

http://banane.rhaamo.li/problem_ati/Xorg.0.log

If somebody can help me to get a tri-head it would be great  (i don't need 3D)


----------



## adamk (May 8, 2009)

Have you tried using 'radeon' for both?  'radeonhd' definitely will not work for the 7000.

Adam


----------



## rhaamo (May 8, 2009)

Yes, blinking cursor :/

Xorg.0.log : http://banane.rhaamo.li/problem_ati/xorg.log.radeon_both


----------



## adamk (May 8, 2009)

Well, due to the fact that the 7000 will not work with radeonhd, your only choice is to use 'radeon' for both.  You might need to check with the Xorg folks or, at the very least, the freebsd-x11 mailing list, to get to the bottom of this.

Adam


----------



## rhaamo (May 9, 2009)

Ok thx, i will try the mailing list now


----------

